# GTO tops JD Power Appeal study in Sporty Car category



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats GTO! It seems there are plenty of naysayers, but people who actually buy a GTO love them to death! The GTO is the top vehicle in the JD Power Apeal study's Sporty Car segment!  

Maybe more of those naysayers need to get behind the wheel! :cheers 

http://money.cnn.com/2004/10/14/pf/autos/apeal/index.htm


----------



## GoatChs (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the post...I can't decide if I'm happy or disappointed in the lack luster sales figures (prior to the September incentives). It's nice having a car that isn't at every intersection!


----------



## aussiejohn (Jul 15, 2004)

*JDPowers*

G'day cobbers,
Well, it's good to see that the GTO has topped the Powers Survey. Of course, I'm in two minds about that as I own a Corvette and THEY were at the top of the Survey most recently. But then again, the GTO IS made in Australia, and to have an Australian built sports car judged to be better than not only an American built sports car but several other worthwhile contenders, is nevertheless satisfying from my point of view. So, it's over to Dave Hill and the good folk at Bowling Green to try harder to build the world's best sports car and knock the GTO off the perch!
The end result is that we ALL benefit from better designed and built motor cars. Just my two cents worth.

Regards from Down Under :cheers 

aussiejohn


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

aussiejohn said:


> G'day cobbers,
> Well, it's good to see that the GTO has topped the Powers Survey. Of course, I'm in two minds about that as I own a Corvette and THEY were at the top of the Survey most recently. But then again, the GTO IS made in Australia, and to have an Australian built sports car judged to be better than not only an American built sports car but several other worthwhile contenders, is nevertheless satisfying from my point of view. So, it's over to Dave Hill and the good folk at Bowling Green to try harder to build the world's best sports car and knock the GTO off the perch!
> The end result is that we ALL benefit from better designed and built motor cars. Just my two cents worth.
> 
> ...


Now, if we can just get you silly buggers to drive on the right side of the road  :cheers


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

aussiejohn said:


> G'day cobbers,
> Well, it's good to see that the GTO has topped the Powers Survey. Of course, I'm in two minds about that as I own a Corvette and THEY were at the top of the Survey most recently. But then again, the GTO IS made in Australia, and to have an Australian built sports car judged to be better than not only an American built sports car but several other worthwhile contenders, is nevertheless satisfying from my point of view. So, it's over to Dave Hill and the good folk at Bowling Green to try harder to build the world's best sports car and knock the GTO off the perch!
> The end result is that we ALL benefit from better designed and built motor cars. Just my two cents worth.
> 
> ...


Maybe the C6 will top the GTO, since the C6 just came out, I doubt that it was part of this particular study. From what I have seen from the C6, I think Dave Hill has a winner too!! :cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

With limited production, and even more limited sales ... I guess I'm kind of stumped as to how JD Power ranked the GTO as tops in the SPORTY category ... since their ranking is based upon consumer input. Aren't there only 4,000 or so units sold to date?

AUSSIEJOHN ... the GTO is listed in the SPORT*Y* car category (and ranked just ahead of the Hyundai Tiburon). Given the placement in SportY (versus SportS) ... the GTO seems like a natural to top those charts. I would consider the Corvette a SPORTS car ... and certainly not the same league as a Tiburon. That being said ... I respect the GTO for its capabilities ... and wonder if it shouldn't be upgraded to SportS (though JD Power lists the next class as PREMIUM SPORTS CAR) I wonder if JD Power recognizes a true SPORTS CAR ... and not just a Honda Accord with a wing (SportY)?

As for the JD Power ratings:

- GTO has NO DATA listed for Mechanical Quality. Feature & Accessory Quality, Body & Interior Quality, and Overall Quality (that's HALF of the categories). 

- GTO is listed as "5" (out of "5") in Performance ... same for the Corvette ... but also ... same for the Mini Cooper. The SportY Tiburon is rated as a "3" out of "5" ... same as a Mustang and a Hummer H2. These cars simply aren't in the same category (except for the Tiburon and GTO). Apples and oranges! I think the GTO is in the wrong category!

- GTO ranks "3" out of "5" in styling ... while the Cooper rated a "5". I don't know what to make of that, except that owners are ranking their own purchases.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> With limited production, and even more limited sales ... I guess I'm kind of stumped as to how JD Power ranked the GTO as tops in the SPORTY category ... since their ranking is based upon consumer input. Aren't there only 4,000 or so units sold to date?


I read here that after September, 10,000+ were now "sold", and total production was 18,000


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

Now that you mention it ... I do believe the 4K figure was probably from the Spring. Your figures are probably correct. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------

